# pictures



## Tinkerbell (Nov 13, 2012)

I must be a real idiot because I cant get any pictures to load, it keeps telling me they are too big, and yet they are so small I cant even see them on my computer screen, so I click on the name and hope for the best and yet its still too big? I must be a moron! Can some one help me? I feel really stupid.


----------



## bubbles37 (Jul 23, 2012)

The same thing keeps happening to me with my avatar! I dont know how to fix it tho. :|


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

Me to and they used to load all the time. Same camera (my phone) so same size pics. Its frusturating because I want to post pics of the babies!!!!!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Tinkerbell, the ones you're clicking on are thumbnails, they're mini images representing the images you have in a specific folder on your computer. 

I don't use the "attach" function, it's a pain.

Choose an image hosting site. (Photobucket, imgur, etc. My personal pref is imgur, so these directions will be catered more toward that, but you should be able to follow the steps more or less for any other site.)
Make an account.
Find wherever the "upload" option is. (Don't upload yet.)
Find the "auto resize". Set it to 640 x 480, or "message board" size. (Note: no idea if photobucket has this, I hate photobucket. Imgur has it underneath the "computer" and "web" upload options.)
Upload photos. (When it pops up the folder, you can choose all the photos you want to upload at the same time by holding down ctrl and clicking each one.)
When they're uploaded, each photo will have various options for links, etc. Choose the one that says "BBCode" and copy the whole thing. Paste directly into the forum text box.
Repeat for however many photos you have. (Generally it's a good idea to put each line of copy/paste text on a new line in the thread, not side by side.)
Hit "preview" after you're done with your copy/pasting and any additional typing, to make sure everything shows up correctly.
Submit.


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

ok got an account on imgur. uploaded a few pics but their images don't show on the site itself but I can post the links to themand they work im so confused :? . lol never mind I had to hit refresh. Not a computer geek and new things take a bit for me to figure them out.


----------

